# swat: 500 server error

## slackline

Hi,

I encountered a conflict when trying to install samba with USE=swat.

In my /etc/make.conf I had FEATURES="nodoc" and despite having doc and swat USE flags set in /etc/portage/make.conf the necessary html and image files for swat are not intalled.  Attempts to connect to SWAT failed with..

```

500 Server Error

chdir failed - the server is not configured correctly 

```

Disabling the nodoc feature in /etc/make.conf resolved this.

I found one other thread on this.

My question is whether this is a known bug/problem with portage/samba, or if there is any other known work around.

I'll happily submit a bug report if it is the former, but wanted to check.

Cheers,

slack

----------

## Xamindar

Swat always seems neglected. I found a bug on it but it doesn't seem like any gentoo devs care. I just rebuilt samba-server after applying the patch in that bug to the ebuild. It fixed swat and it now works.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283532

----------

## chaseguard

Thank you Thank you Thank you!  You fixed my SWAT problem which drove me nuts!  All I had to do was re-emerge with the doc flag.  I do not understand why this is not documented somewhere or fixed in the portage.

----------

